# BFP ladies - Implantation bleeding stories...?



## Mrsjelly

Hello :happydance:

First of all CONGRATULATIONS to all of you ladies who have had those lovely lines and their fantastic BFP! I just love to read all the wonderful announcements in here!

I just wondered if any of you experienced implantation bleeding and if you could desribe how long it lasted, when you tested and when you got your BFP.

Thanks you! :flower:


----------



## stargirl69

I didn't and I checked literally ALL THE TIME for the slightest pink mark...but nothing. Tested 10dpo and bfn, tested that same evening and bfp!


----------



## Jenna-Marie

I never got it with my first but I am now experiencing what could be implantation bleeding. I've been spotting and today is the fifth day it's been happening and it started the evening of the 7th dpo. This is very unusual for me so I'm hoping it is. However I have read that implantation bleeding usually last 1 - 3 days so perhaps I've had it too long to be pregnant.


----------



## Jenna-Marie

Have just been reading up on posts by people who have had implantation and the typical 1-3 days is not accurate. I've read loads of accounts of women who have had implantation bleeding on all different levels, some very tiny spotting, some medium and some have even had what they thought was their period. This info has come from personal accounts. Interesting! x


----------



## cj1979

Please could someone give me advice. I was due my period yesterday but I only notice pink bloody when I wiped. I've had a bit of period type pains but still nothing heavier. Could this be IB or is it too late? Ie 14 dpo


----------



## rj84

cj1979 said:


> Please could someone give me advice. I was due my period yesterday but I only notice pink bloody when I wiped. I've had a bit of period type pains but still nothing heavier. Could this be IB or is it too late? Ie 14 dpo

this happened to me too last night - a wipe of pink - thought the witch had arrived but nothing today. fingers crossed bfp is on the cards for both of us!![-o&lt;


----------



## Tiny Panda

I had the tiniest hint of pink when I was already late - I was shattered as I thought it was the witch arriving but it dissapeared and a couple of days later :bfp: 

I also got a ton of cramping around the time AF was due and it's stayed slightly crampy ever since. It's not always painful.. Sometimes it feels more like a butterfly flittering around in my lower abdomen. No spotting at all since my positive though.


----------



## lucy_x

I never got any :flower:-


----------



## Mrs.Felton

Bump


----------



## Menelly

Haven't even seen a trace of spotting yet. And my chart has an implantation dip on 6DPO, so I'd *think* I'd see bleeding by now if I had it?

First pos test was 9DPO, but I didn't actually see that one. (I fished it out of the trash can after the test on 10DPS was pos! :happydance: )


----------



## clairew22

I'm only just pregnant but on Thursday night I though oh great my period is coming sorry for tmi but I normally get a brown blood 1st I had this
for 3 days but It stopped and still
testing darker positives! Xxx


----------

